# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS > سوال: پایگاه داده در موبایل

## m_barghoun

سلام 
کسی می تونه به من درباره پایگاه داده در موبایل کمک کنه

----------


## mousamk

تو این مقاله اطلاعات مفیدی در زمینه کار با پایگاه داده در سیمبین، میتونین پیدا کنین:
http://www.ddj.com/mobile/189601913

----------

